# VA JAY JAY help



## SkylarV217 (May 22, 2008)

Okay Ladies Lets get a little intimate, 

I know I'm clean of STD's and I bath regularly & visit the Girlie Doctor regularly. My problem is that I always have ton of Discharge. Its always clear or just a hint of yellow tint to it. It doesn't Stink like Menstruation but it has a strong oder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sometimes I have such heavy discharge it feels like i wet my self or like I started and my underwear is soaked. I'm tired of it and wondered if you ladies have dealt with this or a similar issue or if you have any suggestions. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ithica (May 22, 2008)

I feel like I can relate. I used to get this too although it was all healthy/natural down there (just normal discharge) it made me feel really gross and uncomfy. I found it got better the more i drank water, I guess to help flush your system and what have you. If its just general discharge then its just your bodies normal way of cleansing/getting rid of stuff and keeping you clean (doesnt seem it huh?)

If its an excessively large amount or your worried about the odour/colour then I would get checked out but the water may help if its just normal.


----------



## n_c (May 22, 2008)

Have you got ur self checked for possible yeast infections or bacterial vaginosis (BV). I had a similar problem last year and although i did not have the symptoms for the above i had a yeast infection which was not treated and it led to bv (at least thats what my dr said). If it has a strong odor get checked out.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 22, 2008)

I feel like I can relate as well.  I have a similar type of thing...a whitish/clear discharge that doesn't have a strong odor, but a strange odor.  It's difficult to describe.  I have had BV and yeast infections in the past and this was determined to be my body's natural thing.  I have it daily-sometimes a lot-sometimes just a slight trace and it does feel like I've just started sometimes.  I would suggest keeping your belly full of water and eating a lot of yogurt.  This has helped me.  You may have some sort of hormonal thing going on.  Are you on b/c?


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

Do you wash "down there" with anti-bacterial soap in the shower?  And I mean a good washing (inner, outer - everything), not just "the bush" and surrounding area.  If you're doing that, it could cause your body to produce excess discharge.  I used to do that and I had a similar problem.  Once I stopped, the excess problem stopped.  Now, I wash with a little soap the hairy parts and outlying area and rinse the "inner" part with just water.  Sorry...that was a bit graphic, but I hope that helps.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_  Are you on b/c?_

 

I have an IUC, Merina , One of those  little plastic things that goes up in you and stays for 5 years .... I've had it for 8 months now and I love it, I don't have periods ( I used to have such excessive bleeding it was ridiculous) 
If I do have a period it lasts 2 days and thats only every couple of months .


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Do you wash "down there" with anti-bacterial soap in the shower?  And I mean a good washing (inner, outer - everything), not just "the bush" and surrounding area.  If you're doing that, it could cause your body to produce excess discharge.  I used to do that and I had a similar problem.  Once I stopped, the excess problem stopped.  Now, I wash with a little soap the hairy parts and outlying area and rinse the "inner" part with just water.  Sorry...that was a bit graphic, but I hope that helps._

 

I typically just shampoo the bush and give a soap swipe to the rest, I know Douching is now considered a  no no .... So I don't really so a full detail down there , but I keep it clean , and I use those always cleansing wipes regularly.


Oh the things we are willing to talk about on specktra


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I typically just shampoo the bush and give a soap swipe to the rest, I know Douching is now considered a no no .... So I don't really so a full detail down there , but I keep it clean , and I use those always cleansing wipes regularly.


Oh the things we are willing to talk about on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if maybe the cleansing wipes aren't the problem because while they're cleaning out the icky stuff, they're also getting rid of the good bacteria as well.  It sounds counter-intuitive, because you think discharge = dirty and therefore you should clean really well, but that's not the case.  You might try just doing your usual shampoo and then just rinsing the inner area for a couple of days.  I noticed a change almost immediately.  Otherwise, I'd say check with the lady-bits doctor.  Maybe there's something that the regular tests aren't catching.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 22, 2008)

Yeast does not smell bad, it smells like bread or soft pretzels baking. Trich is a yellow discharge and is fishy. BV just smells not good. 
The labia majora and minora need to be washed with soap and water minimally daily. Try to use a pH balanced soap.


----------



## infernalmachine (May 22, 2008)

kuuipo's got it perfectly right.  you DO need to wash daily and thoroughly, preferably with something like ivory or dove (pH neutral).  get checked out if you're odour-y because that is not normal if you wash daily / twice daily.  

you might also try bikini waxes or shaving, i personally can't stand under-bush.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 23, 2008)

It could be the IUD that your body is responding to.  Because it is a foreign object, your body can be reacting/rejecting it in a sense.  I don't know how long you've had the problem but I would definitely ask your gynecologist.  I used to get yeast infections a few times a year.  I eat at least 6 oz of yogurt a day and haven't had one in well over a year.  I would recommend using a vaginal wash and not the body wash/soap that you use for the rest of your body.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 23, 2008)

I get yest infections often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Staying away from sweets helps, but sometimes I just can't do it lol


----------



## erine1881 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_It could be the IUD that your body is responding to. Because it is a foreign object, your body can be reacting/rejecting it in a sense. I don't know how long you've had the problem but I would definitely ask your gynecologist. I used to get yeast infections a few times a year. I eat at least 6 oz of yogurt a day and haven't had one in well over a year. I would recommend using a vaginal wash and not the body wash/soap that you use for the rest of your body._

 
i agree.  if its not the presence of the IUD, it may just be the hormones its giving off.  if the doctor says you're good, and the color doesn't change or the odor doesn't turn offensive, don't worry.  the odor may be due to what you eat as well.  believe it or not, certain foods can cause a change in odor/color/taste.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 23, 2008)

Most yogurt doesn't have alot of active cultures-like the gelatinous sugary brands.  Acidophilus and bifidus tablets help, so does lactobacillus. These are also good for restoring flora to your intestines post antibiotic therapy as well.  They also help prevent excess gas and bloating.

An IUD may increase discharge but it shouldn't create odour. Some people are muskier than others but recent odour changes should be investigated.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies ... Clarifications

I have an IUC - Not IUD .... The IUC's have not hormones they are found here Keep life simple with Mirena IUC contraception, including birth control and additional menstruation benefits 

I have always had an extreme amount of discharge with the same oder .... it changes if I have a UTI or am menstruating ... I'm just tired of it You ladies are all so helpful and I really want to thank you for your help =)


----------



## Paramnesia (May 24, 2008)

Oh I have the same problem, I have for years. I've seen doctors about it and none have been very helpful. A couple have said its a yeast infection then I get tested and its not so I still have no idea whats going on.

I feel so uncomfortable about it. I generally wear loose clothing at home, but when I wear jeans or other tight fitting clothing I wear a panty liner so theres no dampness. Ironically I get really dry down there too.

To be honest sometimes life would be 100 x easier without a va jay jay.


----------



## shadowaddict (May 24, 2008)

Well hormones can do really strange things. I'm going through menopause and I think I could bathe three times or more a day and still feel icky there. Like someone else said I wear a thin panty liner. If the odor is almost sour like it could a type of fungal thing. Last year I had to go to the dermatologist for a rash under my breast and she said it was fungal kind of like athlete’s foot and prescribed a cream to clear it up and told me to use a powder called Zeasorb-AF to prevent it again. It all worked so I thought well I get sweaty down there right in my inner thighs at my panty line at the inner leg. So after I would bathe and dry off I started putting a little of this powder there in that “crease” and no more odor. Wall mart stocks this with their foot care and Target and some other stores you have to ask for it at the pharmacy even though you do not need a script. It is about $7.00 but I make sure I never run out now. Maybe this will help a little. Good Luck.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh I have the same problem, I have for years. I've seen doctors about it and none have been very helpful. A couple have said its a yeast infection then I get tested and its not so I still have no idea whats going on.

I feel so uncomfortable about it. I generally wear loose clothing at home, but when I wear jeans or other tight fitting clothing I wear a panty liner so theres no dampness. Ironically I get really dry down there too.

To be honest sometimes life would be 100 x easier without a va jay jay._

 

Thanks so much, Thats exactly like me.... At least I know I'm not alone...


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 26, 2008)

^^ I feel your pain... My Dr. said some of us just have a lot of discharge without any known reasons... and yeah, there's nothing we can do... Well, gee.. thanks! That helps... NOT!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Thanks ladies ... Clarifications

I have an IUC - Not IUD .... The IUC's have not hormones they are found here Keep life simple with Mirena IUC contraception, including birth control and additional menstruation benefits 
_

 
FYI: IUC=IUD. It's annoying how the terminology keeps evolving, but they're the same thing. There ARE however, the type that releases hormones and those who don't.  But anyway...


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *infernalmachine* 

 
_kuuipo's got it perfectly right. you DO need to wash daily and thoroughly, preferably with something like ivory or dove (pH neutral). get checked out if you're odour-y because that is not normal if you wash daily / twice daily. 
_

 

WHOA THERE! I'd definitely advise AGAINST Ivory, great gosh a mighty! If anything, Ivory soap will further aggravate the balance of your vaginal flora. ( Personal experience is a mutha!) If you have a detachable shower head, using plain water on your labia/vulva and folds/whatever is JUST FINE. We don't need all that extra stuff going on down there. Soaping up the mons/pubic area is cool, but the love below doesn't really need all that. If you don't have a shower head to do the job, a small squirt bottle is just fine, and you can also keep a purse sized one with you, to keep in a zip bag in your purse, to freshen up during the day- that is, if it doesn't embarrass you to fill it up before taking a leak at work. If you feel like you MUST use a cleansing agent, Dove is fine, a baby wash is fine and pHisoderm is even better, but rinse, rinse rinse!  Hope That helps.


Signed, 

A chick who from time to time has gotten overzealous with va jay jay cleansing, and is now much more gentle


----------



## macchristyy (May 26, 2008)

i think this is why they invented panty liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i know what you mean and mine is kinda milky at times with a yellowish tint. im guessing its normal since i dont have a smell to mine so


----------



## erine1881 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_WHOA THERE! I'd definitely advise AGAINST Ivory, great gosh a mighty! If anything, Ivory soap will further aggravate the balance of your vaginal flora. ( Personal experience is a mutha!) If you have a detachable shower head, using plain water on your labia/vulva and folds/whatever is JUST FINE. We don't need all that extra stuff going on down there. Soaping up the mons/pubic area is cool, but the love below doesn't really need all that. If you don't have a shower head to do the job, a small squirt bottle is just fine, and you can also keep a purse sized one with you, to keep in a zip bag in your purse, to freshen up during the day- that is, if it doesn't embarrass you to fill it up before taking a leak at work. If you feel like you MUST use a cleansing agent, Dove is fine, a baby wash is fine and pHisoderm is even better, but rinse, rinse rinse! Hope That helps.


Signed, 

A chick who from time to time has gotten overzealous with va jay jay cleansing, and is now much more gentle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agreed.  i have used water, and ONLY water, for as long as i can remember.  its the only place that soap hasn't touched.  i have never had any infections, irritation, odor or anything.  your body has its own way of cleaning itself, and using anything (unless prescribed) can cause more harm than good.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 26, 2008)

Well... I heard that panty liners are not all that good because your ahem.. va jay jay can't breathe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Air is not circulating... so it can make things even worse.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 26, 2008)

Yeah panty liners aren't good for daily use, thats why I only wear them with tight clothing (which also isn't good). But loose cotton underwear for at home are great, I just buy the cheapo ones that stretch more.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 26, 2008)

By the way ... I chose the Va Jay Jay terminology becasue I'm addicted to Grey's Anatomy and I crack up every time I hear it b/c I think of Bailey yelling  O'MALLEY STOP LOOKIN AT MY VA JAY JAY... wondered if any one else thought that


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_FYI: IUC=IUD. It's annoying how the terminology keeps evolving, but they're the same thing. There ARE however, the type that releases hormones and those who don't.  But anyway..._






There are several terms, which provide a description of the contraceptive devices, working in the uterus. The Intrauterine Contraception (IUC) includes the Intrauterine Device (IUD), and the Intrauterine System (IUS). The term IUD may often be used as the synonym of the term IUC, as both of them have similar meaning, while the term IUS may only be used, if dealing with the devices, which contain hormones.

Thanks for the clarification , the way I had believed it was that an IUD had hormones while an IUC didn't .


----------



## sharronmarie (Jun 5, 2008)

i have had the same symptoms as you described and today i found out i have bv. My gyno told me it can come from using soap and tampons with perfume or wearing undwear that isnt cotton. I was perscribed antibiotics (sp?) that i have to take twice a day. She said that should clear it up!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 5, 2008)

I've got similar problem...and when I went to gyno last time she said it's because of yeast infection. But i'm going for my test results today and we'll see what's up.


----------



## d n d (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_agreed. i have used water, and ONLY water, for as long as i can remember. its the only place that soap hasn't touched. i have never had any infections, irritation, odor or anything. your body has its own way of cleaning itself, and using anything (unless prescribed) can cause more harm than good._

 

I agree.  Once I went through a phase similar to this and using the  "gentle soaps" like Ivory made things worse odor wise and the soap made my skin down there itch like you would not believe.

The doctor told me we don't need all those cleansing agents since our body cleans itself out (thus the discharge?).  She said the soaps throw off the natural ph.


----------



## crystalado (Jun 10, 2008)

I also was diagnosed with a Bac Infec last week.  I have been on antibiotics for 5 days now.  When I talked to the doctor about it he said that it can be caused by the change in the weather or stress.  And I am thinking it is the weather because I am definitely not stressed!  

It is very annoying though!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 4, 2008)

I have this problem. I find that I get a lot of yeast infections especially since I've been on the pill. During  the YI I take baths in a mixture of water and Hydrogen Peroxide and that seems to help control the yeast.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_





  By the way ... I chose the Va Jay Jay terminology becasue I'm addicted to Grey's Anatomy and I crack up every time I hear it b/c I think of Bailey yelling  O'MALLEY STOP LOOKIN AT MY VA JAY JAY... wondered if any one else thought that_

 
I did!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 14, 2008)

I've kinda always had the same problem, since about sixth grade. I've never spoke about it with a doctor though (i'm scared of them, and it would just be too much for me >.<)
I've just recently visited the gyno, though, and all of my tests came back normal, so I'm assuming mine is just normal.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 29, 2008)

oh my this is an awesome thread.  I've always been (don't yell at me) taught the scrub it clean method and have passed that down to my daughters.  I also have a treasure trove of wipes, liners, feminine wash, douches, and other didntknowwerentgoodforme thingamajigs.  I will pass this info on to my girls and start using some of the advice ASAP.  And here's my querie.....i have a 12 yr old athlete and she's started experiencing some discharge and foul oder.  She's run track everyday, every week since about March until last week.  It's not fishy...just smelly.  So I told her to let her nether region breathe at night with no panties; once she feels wetness to go freshen up; had her eating yogurt...stuff like that.  I didn't know if this should be her first gyno visit...but am taking her in for her before school checkup.  any idea what could be causing this?  thanks ma'ams


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_It could be the IUD that your body is responding to. Because it is a foreign object, your body can be reacting/rejecting it in a sense. I don't know how long you've had the problem but I would definitely ask your gynecologist. I used to get yeast infections a few times a year. I eat at least 6 oz of yogurt a day and haven't had one in well over a year. I would recommend using a vaginal wash and not the body wash/soap that you use for the rest of your body._

 


What Brand yogurts do you buy? and what type of ingredients in the yogurt should someone look for? Or is it just any yogurt.  Somone suggested Activa yogurt... It is good for your digestive system but I don't know if that is what they were thinking about when they suggested it or if it would be for these type situations.


----------

